# Stabling query



## Olliepoppy (9 January 2015)

Hi, my boy has now had a companion mare for the last month.  They live out unless the weather is drastic.  They have stables which are apart and they can't see each other but can hear each other if they call.  There is room in the area where the companion is kept to make another pen so they could be stabled together.  My question is which is best, apart or together? They have a hissy fit when they are separated but this settles after 5 or 10mins.  Will this settle in time or would I be better stabling them together and avoiding the hissy fits entirely? They are only stabled occasionally. Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 January 2015)

I would rather have the stables together.


----------

